# Recommend me a campsite in Cornwall



## Dan U (Jun 28, 2010)

As title really.

I'm going to a small festival end of July and got a few days between that and a mates Birthday on a Farm near Newquay the following weekend.

Want to camp somewhere further west than Newquay - and ideally on the North Coast as i am going to sling my board on the roof. My first choice - Gwithian - is booked up

Had a skim through Danny's thread but couldn't see much camping recommendations

Ta


----------



## Kanda (Jun 28, 2010)

Pretty much any Perranporth campsite will be spot on. I'll try Find my fav in the morning. It's at the golf course end of town.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice one Kanda


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2010)

This is the one we used to use: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place...OjeLKW8jAfA8pDgCA&sig2=vrWhNpgZ0pbqJDs1Uemiuw


----------



## Dan U (Jun 29, 2010)

Ta


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.cornwall-online.co.uk/trevedra/ 

What's the festival?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 29, 2010)

Camp at Madzones


----------



## Dan U (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Sennen might be a winner.

It's a small house music festival down near Penzance.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2010)

Trevedra's cheap and OK if the weather's good ...


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2010)

You don't want to be driving to sennen if you've been festying. Dangerous road.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> You don't want to be driving to sennen if you've been festying. Dangerous road.



it'll be the next day and my wife will be driving, she only drinks!


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2010)

Dan U said:


> it'll be the next day and my wife will be driving, she only drinks!


 Still dangerous.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2010)

Blimey Madz, I'm not the world's best driver, but I survived a couple of weeks of driving up and down there.


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Blimey Madz, I'm not the world's best driver, but I survived a couple of weeks of driving up and down there.


 You obviously know better than me then


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> You obviously know better than me then



It isn't exactly rocket science, this driving lark - it is done in other parts of the country ... - though the hedges at your end have more of the can-opener about them than in the less igneous areas ...

They could always get Bosky to drive them 

*scarpers*


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> It isn't exactly rocket science, this driving lark - it is done in other parts of the country ... - though the hedges at your end have more of the can-opener about them than in the less igneous areas ...
> 
> They could always get Bosky to drive them
> 
> *scarpers*


 And the people who've died on the roads after raves etc are in my imagination.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 29, 2010)

Fuck me Madzone you've turned into tobyjug 



*yes I know, too many people have died coming home from parties down here


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2010)

Someone has to be tobyjug


----------



## toggle (Jun 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> Someone has to be tobyjug



for gawds sake don't tell me you're having all the local kids shipped off to helston as well


----------



## madzone (Jun 29, 2010)

toggle said:


> for gawds sake don't tell me you're having all the local kids shipped off to helston as well


 Too right. Starting with my own.


----------



## toggle (Jun 29, 2010)

grins.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 30, 2010)

madzone said:


> Someone has to be tobyjug





cheers for your driving related concern, but i reckon the Mrs will be fine to drive by Monday lunchtime having only had booze all weekend. She is much more sensible than i am!


----------



## madzone (Jun 30, 2010)

Good good.

And be careful not to fall off anything.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 30, 2010)

madzone said:


> Good good.
> 
> And be careful not to fall off anything.



Always!


----------

